# You guys will not believe this but it happened today.



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Laying pipe?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

change the co. name to Boner const.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

pretty funny topic.
I thought I had a problem 7-8 years ago when a,then current,employee informed me that while working for a previous employer one of his co-workers held up a bodega while wearing one of my company work shirts..............

which is how I learned to ALWAYS collect ALL the company t-shirts before departing workers get their last paycheck, LOL
Stephen


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

well, the guy was looking for a screw, no more job, id say mission accomplished:thumbsup:


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

workingintx said:


> Oddly, a former employee of mine was trolling craigslist himself and sent it to me with the message "GREAT ADVERTISEMENT FOR YOUR BUSINESS".



BS. I call BS. 

Why would this other ex employee be looking for work in the personal column? 

Do you know it was him, like have YOU put eyes on it? 

Your lawyer must have LOL'd 

Who would leave their shirt on?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

More good news from Craigslist


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

That's why I always go fully nude. 

This stuff just doesn't happen to me.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

AmeliaP said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to me how many desperate pervs are out there. You'd think with the 50,000 dating sites you could do better than posting penis pictures. What did the ad say? Was he looking to moonlight as a prostitute?


Here ya go Amelia, took one of my employee's this morning.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Roofcheck said:


> BS. I call BS.
> 
> Why would this other ex employee be looking for work in the personal column?
> 
> ...


He wasn't looking for work, he was looking for a reach around


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

I used to have t shirts that said: STEVE GIVES GOOD DECK, with my phone # on it. 
Put it on some well endowed women it worked fine.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Paulie said:


> Here ya go Amelia, took one of my employee's this morning.












Is that a "camel toe" on a guy or a really hairy bald lady?... :whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

KAP said:


> Is that a camel toe on a guy or a really hairy bald lady?... :whistling


Your looking to hard. :no::blink:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Your looking to hard. :no::blink:


Touche'... :laughing:


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh dang!!! :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Railman said:


> So, it was a woodworking add?:whistling
> Joe


And the award for best post of 2013 goes to....:thumbsup:


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

So was it a "member" you'd be proud to associate your shirt with or...


----------



## bcservices (Jan 9, 2013)

That is grounds for termination in my book. Without a question. Brands are important and word of mouth is how I've got most my work for years. I wouldn't put up with it for a moment.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I think you should run with it as your new marketing theme

Maybe a postcard with the picture and alternating captions that say 
* "Yes, our prices are that low
* "There is nothing we wont do for a customer"
* "We are hard up for work"
* "We appreciate your business so much, we will give you the TIP"
* "Now that we have your attention, how's your roof"
* "We try Harder"
* "You would be NUTS to use someone else"
* "We strip to bare wood before we finish"

I am sure there are many more you could use


----------



## Carpet_guy (Mar 31, 2011)

:laughing:


Mud Master said:


> That's why I always go fully nude.
> 
> This stuff just doesn't happen to me.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Pearce Services said:


> I think you should run with it as your new marketing theme
> 
> Maybe a postcard with the picture and alternating captions that say
> * "Yes, our prices are that low
> ...





Holy crap that some good stuff.....LMFAO


----------

